# best 1080p monitor for gamer



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

hi

anyone know which hd 1080p 32" widescreen monitor has the best image quality for gaming, sony playstation 3. (brand & model no.#)

thank-you


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Depends on your budget. What is it?


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

I think for the 32" range you're probably looking at an LCD panel. 

Plasma only starts being a consideration for the 50"+ crowd. Then consider lighting etc.

For gaming quick response time is critical. One of those new 120Hz panels is probably a great idea if you can afford the extra padding to your budget.

I always like the idea of a respected name brand. Sharp, Sony, Panasonic, Samsung, LG are all top shelf. I doubt you'd get anything more than negiligible picture quality differences between these brands. 

Generally speaking each brand will have different _levels_ of quality. If you have a home audio system you're probably not worried about built-in audio buffs. Consider the video enhancement circuitry added to these panels seriously however, they're not just fluff. 

Beware of the Insignia, Dynex, Westinghouse. Don't discount them if your budget is lower they allow people to get into a screen they never thought they could afford. But if you can afford it - I'd avoid them. 

What euqovector says is a good start... what's your budget?


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

gamer ?, Im a pc gamer and since i built a dvd hardrive now on to my gamer harddrive now i need a larger screen looking at samsung dlp led 61" 120hz and advise my budget is 1500-1800bux

thanxs, i dont mean to steal ur thread.


----------



## 240V (Apr 21, 2008)

Response time means nothing now. Total input lag is the problem. You can have a 5ms response time but on top of that a 50ms input lag. Add to that your ping time if playing online. This adds up to 6 or more frames!
Digital Versus (dot com) has a way to compare monitors and TVs for input lag.
Some beautiful monitors/TVs are bad at gaming.


----------



## bigguy (Feb 26, 2007)

I dunno.. im looking at this thread with a Sony Bravia 46" with a quad core and a 8800GT card... Seems to look wonderful.. I tried crysis and it looked terrific! I was at full graphics and is only got choppy for about 2 minutes during the entire 40 hours of gameplay... (then I realized that I was doing a "full scan" with Symantec VirusScanner... LOL In any case, it all depends on your budget...

FWIW, My wife works receiving at SamsClub and I can only say that they receive tons of SONY Tv's and they are the fewest they receive as returns... They have less than .5% returns on them. The only one near them is .7 and that is the Panasonics... the rest are at 2-3% return rate. interesting information. It was her metrics from work that made me come off the extra few bucks and buy a Sony. Never been happier... 

Hope that helps..

Dan


----------

